# UK Government Communications Headquarters



## Brill (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15968878

*GCHQ challenges codebreakers via social networks*

UK intelligence agency GCHQ has launched a code-cracking competition to help attract new talent.
The organisation has invited potential applicants to solve a visual code posted at an unbranded standalone website.
The challenge has also been "seeded" to social media sites, blogs and forums.
A spokesman said the campaign aimed to raise the profile of GCHQ to an audience that would otherwise be difficult to reach.
"The target audience for this particular campaign is one that may not typically be attracted to traditional advertising methods and may be unaware that GCHQ is recruiting for these kinds of roles," the spokesman said.


----------

